# asat camo



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I think it works just about as good as any other camo out there. The deer really dont mind you if they can't smell you. I did sit out in the middle of a cornfield with the ASAT leafy suit on and i had around 10 deer within 10 yards of me once, with the wind in my favor. They didnt mind me there until the wind shifted. Why did it have to be march Anyway, all in all, i think its about the same in "concealment" as all those other camos. This year, I will be trying RealTree for the first time.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I personally don't like ASAT...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't say that I have any experience with it, but it looks like it should work pretty well. I think because of how big it is it should work very well farther away.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> anybody use ASAT camo? i dont really like it, i think with all the patterns like mossy oak and realtree asat doesnt look real at all. what about u guys?


I really dont like mossy oak, etc. Up close its good but it just looks like a big dark blob. I wish they would use lighter colors. I am going to get some predator camo or just wear a natural looking flanel shirt or something. I lthink camo is way overrated but still some work better than others


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never actually used asat in the woods but I'm not real crazy about the look of it. but hey if it hides ya, then use it!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear Realtree AP and Realtree Hardwoods. I like the Lost camo, but none of it is in my size.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

those are my two favorite!! I also have some realtree max1 I like it too, but hardwoods and ap are my my personal favorites!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Works just as good as any other camo. 

I just prefer to wear Mossy Oak


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, ASAT isnt supposed to look like anything!
The ASAT tan color "reflect" the colors thats close instead of trying to mimic it.

Thats why it works in so many different surroundings!

And thanks to the other two colors: brown and black, its really hard to focus ASAT clothing. 
Animals can look but they have no idea what they are looking at so they go back to feeding or what ever they were doing.


----------



## THhunter (Nov 3, 2008)

Some of you guys sound like your wearing your camo as a fashion statement. I don't care how it looks as long as it works! I have used Mossy Oak, Realtree, Predator, ASAT. Of all of the camo that i've used, I definately like the open patterns better. Since I went to Predator and ASAT i've had deer closer than i've ever had them...Whether in the stand or on the ground. Good thread guys.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ASAT_Pro said:


> Well, ASAT isnt supposed to look like anything!
> The ASAT tan color "reflect" the colors thats close instead of trying to mimic it.
> 
> Thats why it works in so many different surroundings!
> ...


ive never understood how it works. thanks for the info im thinkin of lookin into buying some.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

For around here where 90% of are archery hunting is spot and stock I like Ghost or Max 1.


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

Im glad I could help you out!

ASAT is far from beeing the most "pretty" camo on the market.
But it works and that's something I like! 




countryboy173 said:


> ive never understood how it works. thanks for the info im thinkin of lookin into buying some.


----------

